# How to train a dog to not be picky?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

My dog used to be not picky with her food then one days he got food poisoning from too old food and now she is so picky even though its always fresh now She has to be starved (not eat anything for 1 -2 days) to finally eat her food (raw diet pre made patties) 
How can i train her to just eat it? i know she is hungry coz she goes crazy for treats/bones/human food
I no longer give her chicken bones to make her hungrier for her patties


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe he doesn't like what your feeding. try something different.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Ive tried beef chicken lamb kangaroo
Its all the same reaction


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

will fish or pork help?



nickiklaus said:


> Ive tried beef chicken lamb kangaroo
> Its all the same reaction


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Stop switching around and catering to them. They are training YOU!

First thing is to pick one protein and tough love them until they eat it. Then when you introduce the next protein, tough love them again if they dont' eat it. 

That will train them to eat what is given to them or they won't get anything else until its gone. 

Its not perfect but its better than letting them train you and creating a picky eater.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you youre right. lately ive just been giving her what she likes to get her to eat. She has trained me lol 
now i will choose one protein and feed it to her till she eats it 
doggiedad i just ordered rabbit to try and feed her something she likes


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My Pom doesn't like fish. So, I keeping introducing it to her. If she miss one meat, is fine. If she is really hungry, she will eat it. Make sure you are not overfeeding her, and she is just too full and become picky.
I do to my dogs what i did with my children. Any of them are picky eaters.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Put it down for 10 mins, if they don't eat it, pick it up and they won't eat until next meal time.

Do this EVERY TIME! Don't give into him. He needs to deal with the fact that meal time is meal time, not when he wants it or what he wants. He eats what is best for him and your paycheck.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

SuperPug said:


> Put it down for 10 mins, if they don't eat it, pick it up and they won't eat until next meal time.
> 
> Do this EVERY TIME! Don't give into him. He needs to deal with the fact that meal time is meal time, not when he wants it or what he wants. He eats what is best for him and your paycheck.


This is what I did (was more like 30 minutes) to get my dog onto meals. He was allowed to graze all day with his previous owner. After missing 2 meals, the 3rd one was gobbled down quickly. He hasn't missed a meal since


----------

